# False Gods - First Heretic: two sides of the same coin?



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

hey hey, 

*POSSIBLE SPOILERS*

so a couple of things I noticed whilst re-reading First Heretic and False Gods...

ok, so I was re-reading First Heretic and I got to the bit where Argal Tal and co visit the Emperor's lab and look at the baby Primarchs. Then I remembered Horus had already done that in False Gods, so I re-read that book too. In First Heretic, Argal Tal thinks he hears the voice of Horus screaming, which makes sense, because if you read False Gods, you know he's there at the same time.
However, False Gods never mentions Horus seeing/hearing Argal Tal, which makes me think this is ret-conning in action? In False Gods we also have Horus punching the canister containing the XI Legion Primarch, making you think this is the reason we never hear of them, but then the rest of the series talks about the II and XI Legions as if they did once exist. Again, is this ret-conning in action? 

Anyway, the real point of my post is, are False Gods and First Heretic a mirror of each other? In First Heretic, Lorgar finally loses his faith in the Emperor, just at the point where the rest of the Imperium is finally finding it, as witnessed in False Gods. Making you wonder, if only he'd held out a few more months... :headbutt:

Any views on this?

Rev


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> However, False Gods never mentions Horus seeing/hearing Argal Tal, which makes me think this is ret-conning in action?
> 
> Rev


Actually Horus did note that he saw a flash of individuals in grey power armour. I can't remember if he recognized them as Word Bearers.


Lord of the Night


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I can't see that mention. The Custodes rock up, then the Emprah appears, then Horus is whipped away by a warp storm. No grey armour mention.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Aye there's no mention at all of grey power armoured astartes.

I still believe the visions were false either way, just another tool to corrupt Horus, Argel Tal and co.


----------

